# Jah Observer Sound System - Last ever dance Brixton Mass 7/10/2011



## ringo (Aug 26, 2011)

Last ever dance from the mighty Jah Observer before operator Spider packs up and retires to Jamaica. End of an era, carnival will never be the same again.


----------



## ringo (Oct 4, 2011)

Flyer has been removed, so here it is again. This Friday!


----------



## ringo (Oct 7, 2011)

Tonight!


----------

